# Has the Lockdowns made you fatter or fitter?



## Sats (Mar 6, 2021)

Lockdowns really made me have to think about home workouts. I've not changed my diet but had to change my workout - all I have at home is a 16KG & 32KG kettle bell and a pull up bar. Found that I've stayed the same luckily but actually made me think of not returning to the gym and doing a home gym in my garage. 

Has anyone else struggled or thrived?


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 6, 2021)

This latest one I've dropped 7lbs. 

Would be more, but on my fee days off I ruin the diet with the calories beer contains...


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 6, 2021)

Doesn't make sense the pole? If it said has made fitter yes or no fair enough but says fitter or fatter yes or no

Which is it? Lol


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 6, 2021)

How do you answer Yes or No to a statement that contains two opposing questions?


----------



## Imurg (Mar 6, 2021)

I absolutely refuse to engage further with this thread....


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 6, 2021)

2st 2lbs lighter (taken me 6months mind)  - and feeling a lot fitter for it.  Cant wait to be unleashing the new slimcea me at the golf ball.


----------



## pendodave (Mar 6, 2021)

Both in my case. 
Not playing golf has meant that weight has slowly crept on. I'd  typically be walking and carrying 3 times a week for a few miles a time. Additionally, all the spare time has lead to comfort eating.
OTOH, Not playing golf has meant that I've done more cycling and running than before, which has definitely added some leg strength and improved cardio.


----------



## Sats (Mar 6, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Doesn't make sense the pole? If it said has made fitter yes or no fair enough but says fitter or fatter yes or no

Which is it? Lol
		
Click to expand...

Sorry 1st poll, No should read fatter/out of shape/ less fit


----------



## Sats (Mar 6, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			How do you answer Yes or No to a statement that contains two opposing questions? 

Click to expand...

Won't let me change it.


----------



## Sats (Mar 6, 2021)

Papas1982 said:



			This latest one I've dropped 7lbs.

Would be more, but on my fee days off I ruin the diet with the calories beer contains...
		
Click to expand...

Well done, having a beer won't be the end of the world, just don't over do it. Consider that the average pint contains 227 calories which has very little nutritional value makes me frugal with the amount I drink.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 6, 2021)

Yo-yo. Started putting on a bit but decided at Christmas to cut out snacks and swapped the beer for wine. Currently half a stone lighter than I was on Jan 1st.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 6, 2021)

Sats said:



			Well done, having a beer won't be the end of the world, just don't over do it. Consider that the average pint contains 227 calories which has very little nutritional value makes me frugal with the amount I drink.
		
Click to expand...

That’s all well and good until you’re four down and it’s only 3pm....

😂😂


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 6, 2021)

Last year I dropped from a 113Kg to 79Kg... This year I've concentrated on maintaining that... Don't really want to go any lower as family/friends were getting concerned I was looking a tad  emaciated... Certainly don't want to go back to full fat either... I went low carb... Quite strict to start but now allow myself the occasional treat...


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 6, 2021)

Mines not just lockdown 

Yes played more golf after lockdown 1 so I got fitter but when the twins came complete with more lockdowns getting down to exercise is hard not gonna lie 

We eat well in the evenings as in a good dinner around 19:15 after all kids tucked up 

But around 8 we have snacks that's our downfall


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 6, 2021)

Fitter, slimmer, now under 12st lost a total of 3 1/2 stone in 18 months, Lockdown can account for the fitter bit and 1 stone of the 3 1/2.


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 6, 2021)

No option for both!!

I am definitely fitter but also heavier and fatter.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 6, 2021)

My stomach appears bigger only because the rest of me has shrunk


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 6, 2021)

Whats "lockdown"?
Been working all the time since I went back in June....


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 6, 2021)

Went up, came down, now quite enjoying going up again, but will have to rein it in a bit at some point.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 6, 2021)

I weigh about the same but I've been doing a lot more walking and cycling so probably fitter.


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 6, 2021)

Fatter. Have tried to get fitter by running. But each time I try, I end up with with knackered knees & have to stop. This last time was following couch to 5k - thought I was doing ok but got to three weeks and knees could take no  more again.  So, bring on the gym when they re-open.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 6, 2021)

1/2 stone on, all around the waist 😳. I'm confident it will come off once golf starts again and we can move around. I'd normally be doing more dog walks, longer and more interesting ones and playing golf. My wife is baking more through boredom and I'm daft enough to keep eating what she makes, bread and cakes. This will stop or reduce sufficiently to stop being an issue. 

I've worked throughout but I'm eating more at home in the evenings, comfort eating the wrong things. 

My head, waist and trouser buttons will be relieved once normality returns.


----------



## Neilds (Mar 6, 2021)

Lost half a stone this year and 2 1/2 in total since beginning of last year . Started at 17:4 and looking to be 14 stones by wedding anniversary in Jun


----------



## Sats (Mar 6, 2021)

Papas1982 said:



			That’s all well and good until you’re four down and it’s only 3pm....

😂😂
		
Click to expand...


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 6, 2021)

chrisd said:



			My stomach appears bigger only because the rest of me has shrunk
		
Click to expand...


My belly looks like a veritable forest... Probably no hairier than previously just covering a lot less acreage...


----------



## Sats (Mar 6, 2021)

backwoodsman said:



			Fatter. Have tried to get fitter by running. But each time I try, I end up with with knackered knees & have to stop. This last time was following couch to 5k - thought I was doing ok but got to three weeks and knees could take no  more again.  So, bring on the gym when they re-open.
		
Click to expand...

I hate running, plus it can be hard on the joints. I'd go KB/DB snatches they increase speed/power and if you done snatches for metabolic conditioning you're lungs and heart will tell you as you find a friendship with the floor!


----------



## IanM (Mar 6, 2021)

Half a stone off by not being away working during the week and sitting in a pub most evenings!

Walking the dogs every day helps too.


----------



## Billysboots (Mar 6, 2021)

I was consciously aware 12 months ago that I needed to do something to keep fit if I was going to be stuck at home.

Once I’d managed to source some equipment, as buying *any *home exercise kit was both extremely difficult and costly because of the demand, I set up a bit of a gym in the garage. I do at least half an hour in there every day.

I’m also on my second pair of walking boots, having walked just shy of 900 miles during the last year. So, for my physical fitness, lockdown has actually been a good thing.

It needed to be, because my home alcohol consumption has gone through the roof 🙄


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 6, 2021)

Lockdown has actually helped me with my overall well-being physically not mentally.
I’ve been working on my overall fitness appearance not my fitness,I couldn’t run 400 metres without hurting myself,probably my Achilles.
Having been intermittent fasting for a year or more and basically only seeing a slightly better appearance for the last 2 months I’ve been tracking my macros and now seeing some physical changes albeit very slowly (the proper way).
Working on 2310 calories a day so trying to come in about 150-200 under.
As I say a very slow process.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 6, 2021)

Bought a rowing machine back in July, been doing a half hour set 3 times a week on top of a 4Km daily walk....... put on 3.5kg but still same waist size. 

Looking forward to getting back out playing golf. But have really missed my Aikido practice, not been able to do that for over a year now, likely another 4 or 5 months before that's possible, and even then not sure the body will take being thrown around the way I was before we suspended last year.


----------



## Lump (Mar 6, 2021)

I worked more than ever since lockdown 1.0. This is my first weekend off since Christmas. 
Haven’t had the time to think, let alone worry about fitness and Health.


----------



## Robster59 (Mar 6, 2021)

Fitter. I've lost 2.5 stone (16kg), we go out walking most days and we bought an exercise bike. Mind you, it was long overdue. I basically stopped eating rubbish and have driven about 20,000 less miles over the last year means I don't eat junk in the car.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 6, 2021)

Both!
Fatter at first ,but have been riding my bike a lot now the weather is better.
Walking 5 miles a day when not on the bike
Given up chocolate and biscuits for lent.


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 7, 2021)

Sats said:



			I hate running, plus it can be hard on the joints. I'd go KB/DB snatches they increase speed/power and if you done snatches for metabolic conditioning you're lungs and heart will tell you as you find a friendship with the floor!
		
Click to expand...

Not sure I've any idea what you mean? Something to do with kettlebells. But the rest ...?
Think I'll just wait till I can get back in the gym - am quite happy with the cycles, weights & crosstrainer.


----------



## Sats (Mar 7, 2021)

backwoodsman said:



			Not sure I've any idea what you mean? Something to do with kettlebells. But the rest ...?
Think I'll just wait till I can get back in the gym - am quite happy with the cycles, weights & crosstrainer.
		
Click to expand...

Snatch is where you hinge the weight (barbell/kettlebell/dumbell whatever) from the floor and press it above your head in one fluid motion. Often associated with Olympic lifts.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 7, 2021)

I am the same weight but fitter......no button for me to click.


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 7, 2021)

What I have noticed is that my trouser legs seem to have got longer in lockdown.


----------



## Sats (Mar 7, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I am the same weight but fitter......no button for me to click. 

Click to expand...

Jesus, I'll put another category for you.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 7, 2021)

83kg to 76 since xmas 2019


----------



## Sweep (Mar 7, 2021)

Got on the scales Jan 2020 and got a wake up call. Started a diet. Read on the internet about intermittent fasting so gave that a go.
Before then I would never have gone for a walk unless I was following a golf ball. However, time off work due to Lockdown 1 and the great weather we had got me walking 5 miles a day whenever I could.
6 months later I had lost 53 pounds (25% of my total body weight), down to 22 BMI and less than 10% body fat. At the end of February I clocked up 2,000 miles walking.
Just trying to keep the weight off now and keep the walking up. 👍


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 7, 2021)

Both


----------



## larmen (Mar 7, 2021)

In lockdown 1 I lost 9 or 10 kg. Little one in school and me at home gave plenty of time to go running.

Lockdown 2/3 I am 5 back up again. Homeschooling is leading to a lot of snacking and no motivation to go running in the evening.


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 8, 2021)

Sats said:



			Snatch is where you hinge the weight (barbell/kettlebell/dumbell whatever) from the floor and press it above your head in one fluid motion. Often associated with Olympic lifts.






Click to expand...

So, looking at those pics, it's hit yourself in the nuts with a big weight, then hit yourself on the head with it. Sounds fun. Hopefully there's not too many reps?


----------



## Slab (Mar 8, 2021)

backwoodsman said:



			So, looking at those pics, it's hit yourself in the nuts with a big weight, then hit yourself on the head with it. Sounds fun. Hopefully there's not too many reps?
		
Click to expand...

Just the one rep I'd imagine 😅

2020 was bad for weight and fitness, reached new year heavier and more out of shape than ever
(although it was also the first full year with no cigs, but still indulging in cigars/pipe)
Started diet and exercise after new year and down 11kg so far in 2 1/2 months and already much fitter even if there's still a way to go yet


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 8, 2021)

First two lockdowns I was exercising every day, running, HIIT and long dog walks. Felt great and lost a bit of timber. 

The latest one has been a bit of a disaster as I knackered my knee doing karate kicks with the daughter (you think I'd have more sense at 60). As a result, have been able to do very little for the last month, and the weight is back on.


----------



## Kennysarmy (Mar 8, 2021)

Started a Length of the UK Virtual Challenge on January the 3rd. I try and walk and/or exercise bike between 5 and 15 miles per day.
https://www.theconqueror.events/lejog/
So far I am 686 miles in to the 1082 mile route. (63%)

I also bought some additional dumb bell weights and do some reps with those after my bike sessions, I'm 51 years old and in 2 months I think I'm looking leaner than ever, 11st 10 and 6 feet tall.

Just need to get my home made speed sticks out to convert this extra bit of muscle to club head speed


----------



## Rooter (Mar 8, 2021)

I'm down a weight division in boxing, body fat % at an all-time low (It's cold!!) I am the fittest I have ever been. Lockdown has allowed me to create a really solid routine, My running is faster, the bike is faster. I can't wait for the pools and lakes to open, I have a half ironman in June, then Manchester Marathon in October, but the target is a full ironman in 2022.

My current regime;
Mon- Rest (Most important day of the week!)
Tue - Run, typically an easy 60 mins. Daily press-up and core workout for approx 30 mins
Wed - Bike, following a Zwift FTP builder program. typically 60-90 mins structured workout. Then Strength and conditioning, with daily press-up and abs workout.
Thu - Run, Intense session, either Intervals or Threshold. Daily press-up and core workout for approx 30 mins
Fri - Bike, following a Zwift FTP builder program. typically 60-90 mins structured workout. Then Strength and conditioning, with daily press-up and abs workout.
Sat - Run, Long run day, anything from 10-20 miles, then daily press-up and core.
Sun - Bike, Long social ride on Zwift. Typically 2-3 hour ride, then S&C workout as per Wed/Fri.

So I am getting in about 14 hours a week of work, when the pools open I will add 3 x 1hr swims. And if I ever get boring conference calls I need to be on, I will sit on my bike and have a gentle spin in the office while listening.

Also started to ensure I get 10,000 steps a day, which on run day is easy, but it quite easy really, on about day 60 of a streak.


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 8, 2021)

Walking and doing strength increasing exercises, I've not lost weight but really increased muscle mass.

I think most of us will now be a Hunk, a Chunk or a Drunk.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 8, 2021)

I've gone with 'stayed the same' but I've had to bloody work at it just to stay the same. I have an online personal trainer I pay £15 a week for - he sets me two home workouts a week and helps me watch my nutrition via My Fitness Pal. Trying to lose weight obviously, but I count my calories all week, do the two work outs, try and go for a run at the weekend - one takeaway on a Saturday night and all of it means I can just about finish the week the same weight I started it. Really missing my football, golf and badminton/tennis that I used to do every week. Refuse to give up the one takeaway as lockdown life is miserable enough as it is.


----------



## DRW (Mar 8, 2021)

Got fatter by 1 stone 6 pounds, the heaviest I have ever been. What with sitting around alot more, working longer hours, doing less exercise, lot less golf and snacking on rubbish, its been almost only one way for me over the last year. 

Fitness probably about the same, due to garden and making things.

Now on the way down, only another 1 stone 2 pounds to go, then ideally another stone afterwards


----------



## Sats (Mar 8, 2021)

backwoodsman said:



			So, looking at those pics, it's hit yourself in the nuts with a big weight, then hit yourself on the head with it. Sounds fun. Hopefully there's not too many reps?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, watch those nuts and your noggin! I normally do a 15 second work, 30 sec rest protocol with 30 rounds. I can normally do 8-10 snatches per round so that's roughly 270-300 reps in 30 minutes you'll get an amazing workout from that in itself, you'll burn around 360 calories and the metabolic boost will have you burning more throughout the day as well.

Though lately I've been doing a varied circuit (32KG) of:

KB Jumping Deadlifts,
One arm alternate swing,
Snatch right arm,
Snatch left arm,
Thrusters,
and push up/pull up.

So I get 6 rounds so 48-60 snatches per arm.


----------



## Sats (Mar 8, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Mines not just lockdown

Yes played more golf after lockdown 1 so I got fitter but when the twins came complete with more lockdowns getting down to exercise is hard not gonna lie

We eat well in the evenings as in a good dinner around 19:15 after all kids tucked up

But around 8 we have snacks that's our downfall
		
Click to expand...

Yeah post christmas I was having snacks that weren't exactly good for me. Took some willpower to swap out crisps, chocolate, etc for cottage cheese and protein shakes again.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 8, 2021)

Sats said:



			Yeah post christmas I was having snacks that weren't exactly good for me. Took some willpower to swap out crisps, chocolate, etc for cottage cheese and protein shakes again.
		
Click to expand...

Canceling Xmas cost us aswell we had everything in for the support bubble and childcare bubble to be allowed to mix inside etc .. (her parents and mine) but then it got cancelled so we ended up with a ton of snacks lol cheese and crackers every day


----------



## Sats (Mar 8, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Canceling Xmas cost us aswell we had everything in for the support bubble and childcare bubble to be allowed to mix inside etc .. (her parents and mine) but then it got cancelled so we ended up with a ton of snacks lol cheese and crackers every day
		
Click to expand...

I love a cheese board especially with a nice glass of port on the side! I just cringed when I put in the calories in the daily calorie diary!


----------



## Neilds (Mar 8, 2021)

Sweep said:



			Got on the scales Jan 2020 and got a wake up call. Started a diet. Read on the internet about intermittent fasting so gave that a go.
Before then I would never have gone for a walk unless I was following a golf ball. However, time off work due to Lockdown 1 and the great weather we had got me walking 5 miles a day whenever I could.
6 months later I had lost 53 pounds (25% of my total body weight), down to 22 BMI and less than 10% body fat. At the end of February I clocked up 2,000 miles walking.
Just trying to keep the weight off now and keep the walking up. 👍
		
Click to expand...

Most of my weight loss (2 1/2 stones) has been down to walking . Cutting out snacking in the office (no biscuits at home) and skipping has also helped but I think a lot of people underestimate the benefit of a good brisk walk. Started doing an hour a day when I started working from home and still managing to fit in a walk. The move more, eat less has never been so true


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 8, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Canceling Xmas cost us aswell we had everything in for the support bubble and childcare bubble to be allowed to mix inside etc .. (her parents and mine) but then it got cancelled so we ended up with a ton of snacks lol cheese and crackers every day
		
Click to expand...

For some reason most of our family decided to buy us chocolate for Christmas. Absolutely loads of it. Took us until near the end of February to finish it all! Gits.


----------



## Slab (Apr 14, 2021)

Slab said:



			Just the one rep I'd imagine 😅

2020 was bad for weight and fitness, reached new year heavier and more out of shape than ever
(although it was also the first full year with no cigs, but still indulging in cigars/pipe)
Started diet and exercise after new year and down 11kg so far in 2 1/2 months and already much fitter even if there's still a way to go yet
		
Click to expand...

Nice to look back at this post from 6 weeks ago 
I've lost another 8kg in that time, so I'm down 19kg in 100 days (three stone) 
Exercise is still not fun but sticking to it with a minimum of an hour every day despite confinement conditions meaning I can't go past the gate

At new year I couldn't jog 100m but did 5km non stop earlier this week up on our flat roof

Onwards and upwards.....


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 14, 2021)

Slab said:



			Nice to look back at this post from 6 weeks ago
I've lost another 8kg in that time, so I'm down 19kg in 100 days (three stone)
Exercise is still not fun but sticking to it with a minimum of an hour every day despite confinement conditions meaning I can't go past the gate

At new year I couldn't jog 100m but did 5km non stop earlier this week up on our flat roof

Onwards and upwards.....
		
Click to expand...

Well done that’s impressive.


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 14, 2021)

There was a time that I was half a stone heavier. As soon as I am back golfing if anything I am a couple of pounds lighter. I. Jumped on the scales after a round last Thursday and I cannot remember the last time I was 13 st 5 1/4 lb. That’s weight wise.
Re fitter, am not to sure, having had Covid it can kick 7 bales of poo outta you. The times I have had to take an extra deep breath. Although again since Ave been back golfing it’s slowly getting back to something like.


----------



## Sats (Apr 14, 2021)

Slab said:



			Nice to look back at this post from 6 weeks ago
I've lost another 8kg in that time, so I'm down 19kg in 100 days (three stone)
Exercise is still not fun but sticking to it with a minimum of an hour every day despite confinement conditions meaning I can't go past the gate

*At new year I couldn't jog 100m but did 5km non stop earlier this week up on our flat roof*

Onwards and upwards.....
		
Click to expand...

100m to 5km is incredible - be proud of that and keep going!


----------



## sunshine (Apr 16, 2021)

Slab said:



			Nice to look back at this post from 6 weeks ago
I've lost another 8kg in that time, so I'm down 19kg in 100 days (three stone)
Exercise is still not fun but sticking to it with a minimum of an hour every day despite confinement conditions meaning I can't go past the gate

At new year I couldn't jog 100m but did 5km non stop earlier this week up on our flat roof

Onwards and upwards.....
		
Click to expand...

Well done, 19kg in 100 days that's good work 

What was your starting weight?


----------



## Slab (Apr 16, 2021)

sunshine said:



			Well done, 19kg in 100 days that's good work 

What was your starting weight?
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, started at 102kg at new year and set a target of 9 months to lose 25kg but now hoping to do it in 6months (fingers crossed) If I make it I'll up the target a bit more but anything below the 'NHS fat for my height' will be good. None of the clothes I wore in December fit anymore, which is a good problem (except for the money I laid out for new gear at xmas etc but I'll donate them to feel better about it )

Basically I was knackered just going up the escalator with knees that couldn't cope with 100kg and covid on the prowl so I figured I'd better get ready for a fight (I've still got more golf to play before I shuffle off)


----------



## Slab (May 21, 2021)

Not Fatter: Just a self congratulatory post (& to see it in writing) after I hit my initial 25kg weight loss target this morning in less than 5 months (that's 56lbs or 4 stone in old money)  
It means I've gone from creeping into the clinically obese category at new year, to the top end of not even being overweight  and I've dropped 2 sizes in all clothes 

Yes Fitter: Got my 5km run PB time to a smidge over 33 minutes and even ran a 10km non-stop for the first time in my life this morning (although at 74 mins that time could do with some work )

With golf here still prohibited its three months since I last played, gawd knows what the changes in weight/muscle will do to my swing

A weekend of decadence planned to celebrate then start on losing another 5kg


----------



## Rooter (May 21, 2021)

Awesome work Slab!!


----------



## chrisd (May 21, 2021)

This morning I was 2 lb less than in March 2020 👍👍


----------



## Rooter (May 24, 2021)

Thought I would have a review based on my Strava stats. Yup deffo fitter still!!


----------



## Slab (Jul 28, 2021)

Made my 'big' target weight loss this morning 

Now lost 30kg in 30 weeks (66lbs) two months ahead of my schedule. Tried picking up 30kgs for perspective on what I was carrying round, its bloomin heavy! 

My golf swing has totally gone to pot since there's a lot less of the huge gut that I had to navigate my swing round! Its going to need a fair bit of range work to see what'll work now, but a good problem to have


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 28, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I've gone with 'stayed the same' but I've had to bloody work at it just to stay the same. I have an online personal trainer I pay £15 a week for - he sets me two home workouts a week and helps me watch my nutrition via My Fitness Pal. Trying to lose weight obviously, but I count my calories all week, do the two work outs, try and go for a run at the weekend - one takeaway on a Saturday night and all of it means I can just about finish the week the same weight I started it. Really missing my football, golf and badminton/tennis that I used to do every week. Refuse to give up the one takeaway as lockdown life is miserable enough as it is.
		
Click to expand...

Strangely, after lockdown ended and I cancelled the personal trainer due to not really having the time or inclination to do the workouts anymore, I did then lose some weight afterwards, I guess thanks to all the golf and tennis etc I was playing again. Got down to 12 stone 2 which was a several year low for me. Then the Euros happened, I got on the beers and went back to where I was before.


----------



## DRW (Jul 28, 2021)

DRW said:



			Got fatter by 1 stone 6 pounds, the heaviest I have ever been. What with sitting around alot more, working longer hours, doing less exercise, lot less golf and snacking on rubbish, its been almost only one way for me over the last year.

Fitness probably about the same, due to garden and making things.

Now on the way down, only another 1 stone 2 pounds to go, then ideally another stone afterwards 

Click to expand...

Was over 15 stone at the end of lockdown, not far from tipping into the obesity bmi index . Story of the lockdowns for many, looking at the extra calories and booze drunk in that period that was consumed as a nation. Fitness not an issue, as fairly fit./active for an old guy.

Cant remember the exact figures I started on now, but have lost over 2.5 stone, now weighing in at 12st 7lbs on a monday morning. Going to try to keep going and ensure the weigh doesn't crept back up again.

Was on the 6 day, 1 day drw made up diet and now changed to the 5 day, 1 day, 1 day drw made up diet ......5 days of about 1200-1500 calories, 1 day of bingeing which is stuffing my face that the stomach hurts from the amount consumed  , 1 day of semi bingeing. I get to pick the bingeing day and who doesn't love a binge


----------



## DRW (Jul 28, 2021)

Slab said:



			Made my 'big' target weight loss this morning 

Now lost 30kg in 30 weeks (66lbs) two months ahead of my schedule. Tried picking up 30kgs for perspective on what I was carrying round, its bloomin heavy!

My golf swing has totally gone to pot since there's a lot less of the huge gut that I had to navigate my swing round! Its going to need a fair bit of range work to see what'll work now, but a good problem to have
		
Click to expand...

Slab, thats serious good going, superb. Hard to imagine all that extra weight going though the legs and feet, thats heavier than a big bag of cement!

Do you have more to lose / hit your final target ?


----------



## Rooter (Jul 28, 2021)

Slab said:



			Made my 'big' target weight loss this morning 

Now lost 30kg in 30 weeks (66lbs) two months ahead of my schedule. Tried picking up 30kgs for perspective on what I was carrying round, its bloomin heavy!

My golf swing has totally gone to pot since there's a lot less of the huge gut that I had to navigate my swing round! Its going to need a fair bit of range work to see what'll work now, but a good problem to have
		
Click to expand...

30Kg is MASSIVE!!!! Well done!! bloody well done,,,


----------



## Miller (Jul 28, 2021)

My labrador is 34Kg, so there's a good comparison!  Well done for a 30kg drop.

I've lost 15Kg since the end of 2019 - gone from borderline obese to BMI healthy.  I feel so much better for it.  I just did it by not snacking so much.


----------



## Slab (Jul 28, 2021)

DRW said:



			Slab, thats serious good going, superb. Hard to imagine all that extra weight going though the legs and feet, thats heavier than a big bag of cement!

Do you have more to lose / hit your final target ?
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, it must be 25 years at least since i was this weight. I like the cement analogy, I always do my mental counting in 1kg bags of sugar and trying to lift 30 of those 
That's the final target, dropped from 16st to 11.3 but i'll shed another 2 or 3lbs to give myself some wiggle room for splurge weekends etc but I guess the really tough part is about to start (keeping it off)
It was the effect on legs/knees that was the real trigger to get started. just getting totally knackered doing mundane things & with covid creeping around I had to do something


----------



## Miller (Jul 28, 2021)

For sure.  Back in my days of the 40" waist (and XL clothing), I used to get tired just walking up the stairs and walking up hills with the dogs.  Now I'm half-running up and feeling good about it.

I weigh myself every few days and aim to stay at about 80kg (34" waist, M size tops), so if I do go out for a nice meal, I can get myself back down to 80kg in a few days.  I feel I could go lower (would be nice to get rid of the remaining muffin-top), but don't really want to go through the rigmarole of selling my entire wardrobe to go down another size.  I'm at a size now that I'm happy with.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 28, 2021)

Fitter out on the mtb every day, lost  a bit of weight and drinking a bit less


----------



## Slab (Jul 28, 2021)

DRW said:



			Was on the 6 day, 1 day drw made up diet and now changed to the 5 day, 1 day, 1 day drw made up diet ......5 days of about 1200-1500 calories, 1 day of bingeing which is stuffing my face that the stomach hurts from the amount consumed  , 1 day of semi bingeing. I get to pick the bingeing day and who doesn't love a binge

Click to expand...

I wondered about sticking to a planned diet but I don't think i'm organised or disciplined enough so I ended up just having lots of fruit, soup & omelets during the week with the rest of the meals just normal but around half the amount i'd usually eat, oh and no dieting at weekends to help keep sane


----------



## Miller (Jul 28, 2021)

Slab said:



			I wondered about sticking to a planned diet but I don't think i'm organised or disciplined enough so I ended up just having lots of fruit, soup & omelets during the week with the rest of the meals just normal but around half the amount i'd usually eat, oh and no dieting at weekends to help keep sane
		
Click to expand...

I basically cut out crisps and biscuits and other assorted snacks.  I still eat them occasionally, but gone are the days when I used to sit in front of the TV and get through an entire packet of hobnobs in one sitting.

A few fasting days helped as well - I just told myself "I'm not going to eat anything today" and just did it (and made sure I ate normally the following day).


----------



## Slab (Jul 28, 2021)

Miller said:



			I basically cut out crisps and biscuits and other assorted snacks.  I still eat them occasionally, but gone are the days when I used to sit in front of the TV and get through an entire packet of hobnobs in one sitting.

A few fasting days helped as well - I just told myself "I'm not going to eat anything today" and just did it (and made sure I ate normally the following day).
		
Click to expand...

We kinda went with still indulging on small amounts of bad stuff, just not over indulging as would normally be the case. So a big pack of crisps will last a week or two instead of being demolished during an episode of Bake Off
Some of the snacks are just mental in their calorie count its almost criminal. Never paid attention before so its all my fault. So they had to be totally cut out


----------



## DRW (Jul 28, 2021)

Miller said:



			I basically cut out crisps and biscuits and other assorted snacks.  I still eat them occasionally, *but gone are the days when I used to sit in front of the TV and get through an entire packet of hobnobs in one sitting*.

A few fasting days helped as well - I just told myself "I'm not going to eat anything today" and just did it (and made sure I ate normally the following day).
		
Click to expand...

Chocy digestives locked out as well ?  Sometimes I’ll skip lunch and eat a packet of them. That’s why they are called whole meal.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 28, 2021)

Miller said:



			I basically cut out crisps and biscuits and other assorted snacks.  I still eat them occasionally, but gone are the days when I used to sit in front of the TV and get through an entire packet of hobnobs in one sitting.

*A few fasting days helped as well - I just told myself "I'm not going to eat anything today"* and just did it (and made sure I ate normally the following day).
		
Click to expand...

I could never do this. If I don't eat for like, 6 hours I feel feint, and sick, and end up getting a headache. My wife will tell you, I literally plan my days around my three meals (unless I slept through breakfast).


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jul 29, 2021)

5ft 11ins and 11st 4lb. I have gained 4lbs in 40 years. Its all about diet for me.

Brother was diagnosed type 1 diabetic at 12 when I was 9. I grew up with the same diet and food knowledge.

Don't feel the need to run about anymore. Golf and gardening is enough exercise. Brother still runs at 64yrs.


----------



## virtuocity (Jul 29, 2021)

Lockdown and working from home (long hours) put me at my heaviest and least fit. Needed to do something about it so attempted Couch to 5k. Now on week 8 and obsessed by running to the point I don’t currently care if I play golf again. Now starting to address my diet more seriously and the lbs are starting to drop off. Just a case of checking with my wife what the plans for dinner at night are and that tells me whether I can have a lunch or not. Aiming to complete my running programme over the next week and a half and will likely find myself booking up for Parkruns instead of the Saturday medal. 

Need a good programme to push from 5k to 10k. I know there’s the bridge to 10k but I’ll really miss the interactive NHS couch to 5k app with the celebrity voiceovers- it is fantastic.


----------



## chico (Jul 29, 2021)

I've lost a lot of weight, around 4st. Lock down meant a change of job for me, taxi driver to parcel delivery. So I've went from a job that I hardly moved to running(poetic licence) up and down stairs and what a difference this has made to my fitness as well. 
I gave up carrying my bag a few years ago because I was knackered by the 14th. But carried my bag a couple of weeks ago and genuinely felt I could have went round another 18.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 29, 2021)

Now a stone lighter than at times in lockdown when too much home made lemon drizzle cake and sausage rolls took their toll, but lighter than before the first lockdown


----------



## fundy (Jul 29, 2021)

chrisd said:



			Now a stone lighter than at times in lockdown when too much home made lemon drizzle cake and sausage rolls took their toll, but lighter than before the first lockdown
		
Click to expand...


opposite here, was fine when we came out of the last lockdown (had lost a fair bit), seem to have been piling on the pounds since  back on the diet when we move again!


----------



## Rooter (Jul 30, 2021)

virtuocity said:



			Need a good programme to push from 5k to 10k. I know there’s the bridge to 10k but I’ll really miss the interactive NHS couch to 5k app with the celebrity voiceovers- it is fantastic.
		
Click to expand...

You have smashed it mate and same as me, I haven't played a round for a long time! Takes too long! 

Anyway, there are some couch to 10k apps, but personally, I find having a target is needed, I always need to have a race booked to train toward, so when I was where you are now, I booked a local 10k race that was 6 months away, thinking how the hell can I run 10k!!! But just by adding no more than 10/15% a week on your long run, you will be there in no time!

For me when I was just in run mode (i am now more triathlon, so need to fit being bang average at another 2 sports!) but my week would look roughly like this:

Mon - Rest (rest is massively underrated, most important day of the week!)
Tue - Easy run. up to an hour ish (Plus some core strength work)
Wed - Speed session, so Intervals, hill repeats, fartlek, or a tempo effort 5k for example.
Thu - easy run (maybe chuck in some weights after)
Fri - Cross train - swim, bike, something to give your joints a break
Sat - Parkrun
Sun - Long run (Slow, increase this by max 1km a week, every 4/5 weeks, drop it back a few km)

Now, slow actually means really slow!!! I run on heart rate, so my slow runs, I run to a max HR of 142BPM, if I meet a steep hill, I have to walk it! Have a google of 80/20 training, meaning 80% of your training is easy and the other 20% is hard. It works. So if my 10k pace per km for a race is around 4:20 per km, my slow run will be at least 5:30 per km, sometimes average over 6 minutes if its hilly. dont get caught up in bravado of strava etc! Never compare your self to anyone either!

But Right now i am in marathon training for manchester, running 4/5 days a week, but i am having to keep my eye on triathlon still as i just entered ironman uk for 22, so am biking twice, swimming twice and doing 5 hiit sessions a week to try and get down to race weight! LOL, so safe to say, i am knackered. But another 4kg to go and i am at my known fastest weight and can really push on my training for Manc

my big takeaway? you cant out-train a bad diet.


----------



## virtuocity (Jul 30, 2021)

Rooter said:



			my big takeaway? you cant out-train a bad diet.
		
Click to expand...

That sounds like a rubbish takeaway. I prefer a curry with all the trimmings…but perhaps that’s your point.

Brilliant advice in there. 👍👍👍

Daft question- does being able to run 10K pretty much make you a faster 5k runner?


----------



## Rooter (Jul 30, 2021)

virtuocity said:



			Daft question- does being able to run 10K pretty much make you a faster 5k runner?
		
Click to expand...

most likely it will to start with, but then you would need to work on whichever distance you focussed on for further improvements.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 30, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Anyway, there are some couch to 10k apps, but personally, I find having a target is needed, I always need to have a race booked to train toward, so when I was where you are now, I booked a local 10k race that was 6 months away, thinking how the hell can I run 10k!!! But just by adding no more than 10/15% a week on your long run, you will be there in no time!
		
Click to expand...

I did the same thing 5 or 6 years ago, when I'd never done running for running's sake before. There was a 10k 'fun run' (although that phrase is an oxymoron to my mind) at the local hospital my friend works at, so me and him signed up for it. I started off running 3k I think, barely making it round. Intention was to steadily build up to the 10k, but I lost two weeks with a dodgy ankle, by the time it came round the longest I'd ran was 5k but I just had to wing it. Surprised myself by how well I did, just told myself if I can run 5k I just have to do that twice.  It wasn't timed but I was roughly around the hour mark. My mate was 10 or 15 minutes behind me, because he elected to go out on the beers the night before for some reason. He's not the sharpest tool in the shed.


----------



## Rooter (Oct 15, 2021)

Rooter said:



			But Right now i am in marathon training for manchester, running 4/5 days a week, but i am having to keep my eye on triathlon still as i just entered ironman uk for 22, so am biking twice, swimming twice and doing 5 hiit sessions a week to try and get down to race weight! LOL, so safe to say, i am knackered. But another 4kg to go and i am at my known fastest weight and can really push on my training for Manc

my big takeaway? you cant out-train a bad diet.
		
Click to expand...

So I got down to 68kg pre-race and only beat my Marathon PB by 37 minutes!

3hrs 35 minutes in the glorious Manchester sunshine. Disappointed not to have gone quicker too, faded in the 2nd half too much which was down to not enough really long training runs with race nutrition. But really chuffed none the less!!


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 15, 2021)

Rooter said:



			So I got down to 68kg pre-race and only beat my Marathon PB by 37 minutes!

3hrs 35 minutes in the glorious Manchester sunshine. Disappointed not to have gone quicker too, faded in the 2nd half too much which was down to not enough really long training runs with race nutrition. But really chuffed none the less!!

View attachment 39039

Click to expand...

Well done great effort


----------



## Slab (Oct 18, 2021)

Can't imagine how much effort it must've taken to get to @Rooter s achievement 

I'm 9 months down the line to lose the gut and improve general fitness and all's gone pretty well. 
Down to 69kg from 102 at new year. Dam near a third of my bodyweight has gone. 
Lost 8in from the waistline & fit into 30" trousers since gawd knows how long, must be 25 years!
Can jog the 7 or 8 km circuits a few times a week with no ill effects and at last I see some kind of a useable golf swing coming back


----------



## JT77 (Oct 18, 2021)

Wow, some great efforts being applied here. I have lost motivation, i have been working from home since February, and it has its upsides for sure, but I was always active at work, now it’s up and down stairs a few times a day and that’s about all. mid I can’t get out to play golf, i don’t do a lot else, leading me to put a good stone and a half on, and at 5’8’’ it’s far too much, currently at 95kgs. Really want to get running again, but really need a boot up the bum!


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 18, 2021)

Playing football twice a week, golf twice a week, occasionally tennis or badminton and I still can't shift any weight off. Seems to be getting more and more difficult.


----------



## Bdill93 (Oct 18, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Playing football twice a week, golf twice a week, occasionally tennis or badminton and I still can't shift any weight off. Seems to be getting more and more difficult.
		
Click to expand...

Last year weight flew off me. This year I'm doing the same thing and its going nowhere


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 18, 2021)

Lost over 2st just before the first lockdown (went from 16st 7 to 14st 7), then put it all back on during the time the gyms were closed and the Offy's open.

Just started training again with the aim of dropping from 16st down to about 13st before March next year. Have a few races planned, but the overall goal is an Ironman in 2023. Probably Hamburg as I have family there, but might look at Ironman Cork as it's a bit closer.

Trying to get the waist back down to 30" will be challenging. I'm at 34" now.

Putting it in writing here so that I can look back on it and use it for motivation...


----------



## Aztecs27 (Oct 18, 2021)

Yep. Fatter for sure. Been going the wrong way since I completed Ironman Copenhagen in August 2019 (still haven't cleaned my bike!). Started running again late last year, but stopped in May for no particular reason at all. Need to get back on it though as I tried my ski trousers on yesterday and they were a bit 'snug' to say the least  Got 3 months until we're off to Austria for our annual trip, so could do with losing a few lbs!


----------



## Rooter (Oct 18, 2021)

bluewolf said:



			Have a few races planned, but the overall goal is an Ironman in 2023. Probably Hamburg as I have family there, but might look at Ironman Cork as it's a bit closer.
		
Click to expand...

Get it booked! I am in for Bolton 2022!! I wanted to look at Copenhagen as I love the city, but didn't want any travel related stress. Look me up on Strava! I think I'm the only Scott Roots...


----------



## Rooter (Oct 18, 2021)

Aztecs27 said:



			I completed Ironman Copenhagen in August 2019 (still haven't cleaned my bike!).
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Aztecs27 (Oct 18, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Get it booked! I am in for Bolton 2022!! I wanted to look at Copenhagen as I love the city, but didn't want any travel related stress. Look me up on Strava! I think I'm the only Scott Roots...
		
Click to expand...

Can't recommend Copenhagen enough. It was relatively stress free travel-wise too. there's always the worry your bike will be lost, but once you're there and see it on the "oversize luggage" carousel, all is well 

route is great (flat! hooray!), the swim is incredible and the support through the city is second to none. 

Good luck with Bolton! Absolutely no chance I'd be doing that type of bike course. 140.6 miles is enough without 8000ft of climbing.


----------



## Rooter (Oct 18, 2021)

Aztecs27 said:



			140.6 miles is enough without 8000ft of climbing. 

Click to expand...

Yeh, I have to work it in km and meters, it doesn't sound as bad!


----------

